# Tub or no tub??



## LEVELBEST (Dec 28, 2006)

Right now I have a stand in shower and a garden tub in my master bath. Tub NEVER gets used. I am redoing the bath, and I am considering taking out the tub and using that wall to give my wife a larger counter and a makeup area. Right now we have 30" counters with sinks directly across from one another, so she needs more space. 

Question is, does not having a tub in the master make sense? I have done and have seen lots of master baths lately without one, but I can't figure yet if it really makes sense to a lot of potential buyers we might encounter when we sell.

Thoughts?

Btw, we do have another full bath with a tub/shower literally right across from the master bedroom.

Thanks!!


----------



## Calisota (Apr 15, 2011)

Post a floor plan. Too hard to determine without a spacial reference. What's the square footage?

On paper. Trading the value of tub and related systems with a cab counter is no fair trade. But I can't visualize your space, so who knows. If a tub is available in what can be considered a "kids" bathroom, you shouldn't worry about future buyer. Scale and square footage dictate perception. Maybe you have one too many vanities or sinks?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

As long as you have a working tub on the same floor, I don't see a problem with it at all.

Of course, the shower in the master better be bad-ass or you're taking value away. I don't think a superior makeup vanity is a valuable enough replacement for the missing tub...it's gotta be a great shower to replace the missing tub.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Make the wife happy now then
Listen to her complain when/if you sell the house. Or listen to her complain now then be happy if/when you sell. 


:wallbash:


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

If the current tub is not forced in the room, I'd say it's a mistake not having a tub ( at least for resale value). All the master baths that have seen without tubs were only bathrooms that just didn't have the space!
Now if the current tub is one of those 6ft drop-in swimming pools, then I'd say get a smaller free-standing tub and maybe you'd be able to afford space for a smaller make-up area.


----------



## Calisota (Apr 15, 2011)

Also, if the bathroom in question meets the common perception of a "master bath", the tub expectation is valued more greatly for it's depth as a soaking experience. If it's a standard height; it's typically a glorified shower pan in a master bath. A deep soaking or spa tub is a value at resale.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

Make it into a 2 person walk in shower/steam.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

alboston said:


> Make it into a 2 person walk in shower/steam.


Yes, definately a 2 person shower and like Angus said, it better be badass!!!


----------



## Calisota (Apr 15, 2011)

Nah, screw that. C'mon! All the drive-ins are dead and gone. Who needs counter space. Snuggle in, wrinkle up, and catch a flick!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Is that Austin Powers on the TV? :laughing:


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

May be a regional thing, but master baths in this area tend to focus on large, walk in showers, and no tubs. I really doubt that real value is established on the presence of a bathtub that no one uses or wants. I bet we have installed tubs in the master bath in maybe 3 out of the last 10 customs...and in my new home, one bathtub in the guest bath...period.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

joasis said:


> May be a regional thing, but master baths in this area tend to focus on large, walk in showers, and no tubs. I really doubt that real value is established on the presence of a bathtub that no one uses or wants. I bet we have installed tubs in the master bath in maybe 3 out of the last 10 customs...and in my new home, one bathtub in the guest bath...period.


In CT, the perceived value is increased by having a jacuzzi tub in the master bath. It is almost expected (depending on size of bathroom and house). 

When you're doing someone's bathroom, more people are looking for showers. That's mostly because of baby boomers and the convenience. But as far as resale, it's soaker/jacuzzi $ shower for a "real" master bath. 

But, I think I misread Level's OP at first. It's a garden tub. Somewhere around 36"x36"?
I forget those tubs, 38's & 42's. Think they're odd sizes. 
With that kind of tub, might as well put in the larger vanity or extend the shower.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

In smaller houses I see more and more ensuites with only a stand up shower and no tub.


----------



## Mikekow80 (Feb 25, 2011)

That is what I'm planning on doing in the house we are getting ready to move into. Badass shower in the master, nice tub in the guest. I haven't taken a bath since I was 7 probably and the GF only takes maybe 1 a month. Shower gets used close to 20 times a week. Easy math in my head. In a "standard" house I can't see a badass shower being worth less then a little shower and builder grade tub. 

I want some kind of doorless/curbless coolness. Probably the Kohler digital controller. TV? Or would that be too much


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

The way i see it. . . . 

Must have 1 tub in the house for resale. Doesnt matter where

In the master - if its either a 2 person shower or basic tub always go with the shower.

then - If the space permits add a jacuzzi style tub


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

Calisota said:


> Nah, screw that. C'mon! All the drive-ins are dead and gone. Who needs counter space. Snuggle in, wrinkle up, and catch a flick!:thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 49043



That is sick who makes that? and im afraid to ask how much?


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

removing tubs left and right these days turning them into showers

4.75 out of 5 realtors and interior designers think it's a great idea


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

lately in the homes we build, customers prefer a nice large tiled walk in shower, and no tub at all. and the reason? because they never use the tub/jacuzzi at their old place.


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

For what its worth, I personally never use the tub
 That would require having enough free time to fill it up. For my own purposes I would value a badass shower over a tub. On the other hand... My kids love splashing around in the tub and I would want one on the bathroom of a house I were buying. So it might help or hinder, depending on the customer


----------

